# outdoor guerilla grow 2014



## getawaymountain (Jul 11, 2014)

here's some of my clones i got going outdoors in coastal maine 

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


View attachment 022.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2014)

What kind of critters are you keeping out with your wire? I am just curious... Looks like a nice spot. Do you have a short growing season in Maine?  Plants look happy already.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 11, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> What kind of critters are you keeping out with your wire? I am just curious... Looks like a nice spot. Do you have a short growing season in Maine?  Plants look happy already.



rabbits are the only thing we worry about here  and our season is from  end of may to end of sept mostly  here's some in our med garden  we got alot of wind and rain so we put up the tarps and haven't taking them down yet lol 

View attachment 032.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 11, 2014)

looks great i have alot of rabbits around me too... they never bother my plants tho


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 11, 2014)

Looking good! :48:


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 13, 2014)

here's some we got on a hillside that are clones also and are doing well  . the little ones are cherry pie and training day  we just started  and are the last ones for this season 

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 25, 2014)

the garden is growing fast now and looking good 

View attachment 017.jpg


View attachment 023.jpg


View attachment 014.jpg


View attachment 019.jpg


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 25, 2014)

the clones are doing great in the bush 

View attachment 014.jpg


View attachment 018.jpg


View attachment 022.jpg


View attachment 023.jpg


View attachment 025.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 25, 2014)

12345678.10.15.25 how many total? looking great man gonna be busy come harvest time


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 26, 2014)

we do 36 in the legal grow and alot   out in the bush scattered around  and ya we are very busy from mid sept to mid oct steady harvesting


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 26, 2014)

word yeah im usually pretty busy that time of year but after that its time to relax and :48:


----------

